# Augen 2. Andrid Tablet $150?



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Found this on Endgadget. Has anyone here picked one up? I'd like to hear more - and I have questions....
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/26/...o-store?icid=sphere_blogsmith_inpage_engadget


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Well it has the latest version of Android. Going to be a few days before anyone gets one apparently. I had never heard of it until today and I have not shopped at Kmart in over a decade.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Watch this Youtube video.





It has the older style resistive touch screen and it comes with 2gb of storage. But he said it only has 200mb free stock out of the box. he didn't have enough space to install any other apps. Doesn't have a webcam either.


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks. I couldn't tell from his video or looking throught he android market apps whether it would be able to do what I am interested in - primarily mobipocket format ebooks, taking notes with a stylus, and watching netflix and amazon movies. 

I have no personal experience with Android so....


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

It can access the Andriod App Market. Netflix is still in the process of making an app for the Android I believe. Don't know about Amazon. It has a Stylus.


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Do most android devices that run full android let you make hand written notes?


----------

